# Show me your kind of horse!



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

Well i have a Chestnut Quarter horse named handy, and the my friend (who shares the account with me) has a white arabian! :]
(sorry i will try to get pictures later)


----------



## dbadaro (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello! I'm new here! 

This is my 5 year old standardbred, Romeo (love of my life-well second anyways)


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww i love norman!! and romeo is a doll too


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got more.. but the topic just quickly saved it's self and now I don't know how to edit it. I still have 2 more horses to put up!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

My 8yr old 16.2 TB jumper/eventer Swoop aka Lorians Uruk-hai or pretty boy! lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My guy is a Registered Canadian  (don't think there is anyone who doesnt know yet :lol He is a year and a half.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Here's my mare, an 11 year old Hanoverian.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my Cob X Andalusian yearling filly called Raine.








​ 
This is my Miniature stallion called Willow.​ 








​ 
This is my Cob X TB mare Gypsy (Raines mum)​ 








​ 
This is my Welsh Cob X Arabian mare called Chase.​ 








​ 
This is my andalusian brood mare called Fenda.​ 








​ 
This is my andalusian yearling filly called Breeze.​ 








​ 
And this is my Andalusian stallion, Luca.​ 








​ 








​


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

A couple of my horses....

Apolonia: 10 year old Andalusian Mare









Smokey: 20 year old Appendix Quarter Horse (completely blind)


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh wow that last pic of Luca is absolutely stunning! What a beautiful boy!

This is my 9yr old, Standardbred mare - Galina. =)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Some of mine...

I have a lot of miniatures (this is just some)

















































a haflinger/welsh cob









a couple TBs (here's one)









a Arabian Pony









a couple arabs (here's one)









a couple mini donks (here's one)









and a grade rescue

Jessi


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, Angie - that is just amazing with your blind 20 year old. 

Here are my haflingers:
Toby (Motley RR):









Willie:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

This is my paint, Hunter. He's 8








































And this is my Quarter Horse Scooter. He's almost 29



















..I need more pictures of Scooter!


----------



## JHickie (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a picture of my Canadian stallion Delavoye Heros Phenom or 'Pheonix'. Pics of everybody else can be seen in my barn.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

My mare Stína








And foal Asi









Both pure Icelandics


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

My Friesian gelding, TJ. 






















These are from this past summer. I need to get new photos.


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, Cat. He is an absolutely amazing teacher to all of us who are around him. 

I love seeing the photos of all the horses here. The thing that strikes me the most is how happy they all look! ...not to mention how beautiful they are!

A couple more photos of Smokey


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Canadian. That is him to the left.
Love him to peices


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

This is Dartanion (aka D) my 12yr old 15.3H Tobiano Paint gelding 



Can we post pictures of past horses? 

My moms old horse a 12yr old 14.3H Arab/QH cross gelding


Jewels Faith my 16H OTTB that I just sold at age 17.


Balthazar 3yr old Belgium/QH cross 15H when I sold him. He was knock knee and I wanted to jump him so I ended up selling him to some trail riders.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my one and only spoilt rotten baby!


----------



## Muteb (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey guys
this is my first post
I like this post
all of my horses pure arabian breed


----------



## Muteb (Sep 28, 2008)

sorry for that huge pics


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is shad, ASH

baby shad:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Muteb, welcome to the forum! Lovely horses, I love arabians


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Muteb! Pretty horses


And everyone else has pretty horses too!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

Great horses everyone  My new one Belle, ive had for about 7 weeks now.. I'm in love!! She's a 15.3hh 6 year old Selle francais this is us on our first outing..








I also have a 15hh arab x irish cob called Jack that ive had over 10 years.. the brown stuff he has all over his face is mollasis lick!! yuck!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Everyone has beautiful horses!

Too sexy, I love your baby's coloring!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my American Warmblood (1/2 TB, 1/4 Arab, 1/4 Oldenburg)
Thunderwood Athena or just Athena for short. 









A more recent one w/ both of us. Me sportin' my jumpsuit, of course. ;D
Ignore those icky long feet, our farrier is sick. :?









Playboy - still own half of him at the moment.









Andddd my soon-to-be birthday present! Neela! A 3 1/2 y/o Hanoverian filly. Need better pictures of her... 









I also have a Standardbred Gelding named Just Snafu. lol
Here's the only pic I have of him as of now.


----------



## Muteb (Sep 28, 2008)

All of you guys have gorgeous horses I like them all
thank you CheyAut I'm an arabian too I'm lost now 
thanks RusticWildFire


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Everyone has such gorgeous equines here!

Here is my boy Kai, an educated guess says that he is a arab cross









And my other boy Comanche, again not 100% sure but we were told he was a QH cross, he was bred without papers.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ ooooh i love both of them


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

My Fizz


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Such beautiful horses everyone!!!  Here is my 7 1/2 year old buckskin Paint horse Sandie:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Pinto Pony said:


> Everyone has such gorgeous equines here!
> 
> Here is my boy Kai, an educated guess says that he is a arab cross
> 
> ...


For some reason, you come across as liking paints :lol:


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorgeous Horses everyone! This is my 6yr old Appy mare Christy. Excuse the bandages, she is recovering from surgery that fixed a "fence meeting"  Some from earlier this year when she was still rideable too mixed in. (please excuse the too small saddle, it wasnt mine)










































We were starting our dressage training before she got hurt over 3 months ago...hopefully she'll be better by mid next year to ride again!!! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

This is Dixie the love of my Life!!! she is a 2 1/2 year old reg. tobiano paint.










She's not a big fan of bathtime..









I also have an Obsession with her butt lol.









and one of my friends horses eyes.









All of your horses are gorgeous!!!


----------



## shijaye (Oct 26, 2008)

My 14h, 21year old Tb X Arab gelding, Beau. 
& Abby, my little sister's 13h, 28yo crossbred mare.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Enrique is a Trakehner, although registered Canadian Warmblood


















Costa is a Holsteiner, although registered German Oldenburg


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Gypsie is a grade Tennessee Walking Horse mare, 14 years old, 15.1 hands.


























Dakota is a grade Tennessee Walking Horse gelding, 2 years old, 15 hands.


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

Everyone has such gorgeous horses!
Lets see if i can find some half decent pictures of my motley crue.

Willow. 15.1hh 12 year old paint gelding (blind)









Bobbie. 16.2hh 13yr old TB gelding









Shandi (chestnut mare) and Muddy (burnt Buckskin gelding). 5 year old miniatures









Molly. 15.2hh 12 yr old Australian Warmblood mare









Nickel. 11.2hh 11 year old Welsh Section A gelding 









Aww I love my babies! hehe


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

beautiful horses everyone!
What an enjoyable thread.
Here are some of our equine family.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby my Spotted Pony


----------



## fallen (Nov 29, 2008)

a couple of your horses !...looking forward to seeing the rest...beautiful picture of you and smokey...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am definitely a Mustang enthusiast; although I still love my QH Denny (he is the solid bay at the top) the others are my Mustangs Dobe and Koda. Sorry they are so big, I haven't found out yet how to shrink them down.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great thread and some gorgeous photos everyone!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Toby : 12 year old appy
Nikita (#&**(%$$%) mutt horse! 
Ike and dutch qh geldings. ike is 20 and dutch is ....13? 
i will post more later today in 4th hour.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

We have 3 geldings:

Tahoe, 7 yr. old paint, my 12 yr. old daughter's horse









Spirit, 13 yr. old POA, my 11 yr. old daughter's pony









Cody, my 4 yr. old PMU gelding


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

Champ my 28 year old AQHA







dont have any of outlaw let


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

hope it works! the bay is diamond and the pinto is hercules, i sold hercules and got a wonderful morgan, i will egt some pics of him tommorow. anyways, here are my sexy boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope you likey,. sorry for the tail swating. lol


----------

